# Lattice towers similiar to Eiffel Tower



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Many people compare say that each lattice tower is a bit of a copy of Eiffel Tower, but in my opinion, a lattice tower should be only said, that it is of similiar design, when it is

1. Not a scale replication of Eiffel Tower ( in these cases the builders wanted to build a model of it, which is not the case for lattice towers similiar to Eiffel Tower)

2. Have either
- a bow at the basement
- a basement with 4 feet, which are fitted together in 2 levels by a cross connection without larger diagonal connections ( I mean not of the type lower parts of electricity pylons and most lattice radio towers loo like)
- a top with a double-row lattice structure

When using these criteria, I found that the following lattice towers are similiar to Eiffel Tower ( Blackpool Tower [ http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000892 ] and Berlin Radio Tower [ http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000339 ] do although often compared with Eiffel Tower not fulfill these criteria and appear therefore not in the list)









Tokyo Tower, Tokyo, Japan,height: 333 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000080 )









Ismaning Radio Tower, Ismaning, Germany (demolished in 1983), height: 163 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0010728 )









AWA Tower, Sydney, Australia, height: 101 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0024082 )









Tour metallique de Fourviere, Lyon, France, height: 86 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011542 )









Torre Reformador, Guatamala City, Guatamala, height: 75 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015666 )









Petrinska Rozhledna, Prague, Czech, height: 60 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0015664 )









Joseph's Cross, Stollberg, Germany, height: 38 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014337 )









Gehrenberg Tower, Markdorf, Germany, height: 30 metres ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gehrenberg_Tower )









Belvedere Observation Tower, Mulhouse, France, height: 20 metres ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013694 )









Salzgitter Bismarck Tower, Salzgitter, Germany , height: 17 metres ( http://www.bismarcktuerme.de/website/ebene4/nieders/salzg.html )

For comparision, a picture of the original









Do you know further examples. Please consider the upper mentioned criteria and post, if possible a picture!


----------

